# 29.5 Terms



## bear21211 (Jul 2, 2011)

Well I got the Terminators on today. The 29.5's only measure out at 28.75"
Much shorter than the Outlaw 2's


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

but they look REALLY REALLY good on your machine! :rockn:


----------



## Cobb_05 (Oct 3, 2011)

X2 i love them! I think im going to have to trade out the itp Mud lits for a set!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The Terms look great on your machine. Always like their profile & design. Nice!


----------



## Sabretooth (Apr 17, 2011)

A buddy just threw a set of 28x10x12's on a new Outlander 1000...the thing is a beast!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good bud you will love them if you trail ride and mud ride great tire.


----------



## bfbrian (Dec 20, 2010)

X3. Looks great!


----------

